# how do i replaced drivers side motor mount?



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

please help. i got the passenger side mount in, but cant get enough room to replace the drivers side motor mount. anyone have good instructions for this repair?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (nmaranta)*

034 has a pretty good write-up
http://www.034motorsport.com/B...Y.pdf


----------



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (GLS-S4)*

THANKS FOR THE INFO. BUT THOSE WORM INSTRUCTIONS ARE FOR THE 4 CYLINDER ENGINE. I CANT FIND ANY INFO FOR THE B5 S4 2.7 MOTOR


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (nmaranta)*

Sorry about that... was just parusing their site and assumed they were talking 2.7T.
What are you specifically having trouble with on the driver side ?


----------



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (GLS-S4)*

I cant get to the top motor mount bolt because the turbo intake pipe is sitting right on top of it. ive loosened to pipe, but theres not enough room to move it to the side or remove it completely


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (nmaranta)*

Could try pulling the inlet tube. Obviously it's easier with drivetrain out.


----------



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (GLS-S4)*

ANY TRICK TO GETTING THE DRIVERS SIDE INLET TUBE OUT WITHOUT YANKING ENGINE?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (nmaranta)*

Does the pic help? Your choices are the bracket or the inlet tube bolt just above the mount that needs to be moved.


----------



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: how do i replaced drivers side motor mount? (nmaranta)*

got it finally! necessary to remove both ac compressor lines and move out of the way, unbolt wastegate and swing out of way as far as linkage would allow. then i could jack the motor up and wedge the turbo inlet pipe up between the cylinder head and frame rail enough to get a socket on the top motor mount bolt. from there, it was a piece of cake. thanks guys


----------

